# Polygamy marriage in Australia



## brownydaddy0

My name is Azmin , am originally from Malaysia , but i am currently studying in Australia . I have a wife back in Malaysia 

Under the muslims and Malaysia rule . You can practice polygamy .

I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .

Please help me with your comment .

Regards


----------



## Wanderer

It is not the same in Australia.


----------



## Skydancer

Polygamy is illegal in Australia and therefore the Australian government will not approve your marriage.


----------



## Dexter

> I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .


Definitely not. Not many countries in the world approve poligamy. Moreover - if you marry her and then authorities find that you already had one wife, you will be detained.

BTW - I am always impressed by muslims who can have a few wives. How can you guys handle so many women.


----------



## Aimhigh

Dexter said:


> BTW - I am always impressed by muslims who can have a few wives. How can you guys handle so many women.


You are right. But not only muslims are practicing polygamy. The hindu are more worse because they can marry many women as they wanted. Muslims However, has their rules as well. they are allowed to marry up to 4 wives and a man has to provide separate living accommodation for each of his wives. & he needs to treat them equally, to give them time equally. I think being a second wife 3rd & 4th wife of Muslim is much better than a mistress without any legal rights.


----------



## Skydancer

*Aimhigh*, not sure where you got that information about hindus. It is not correct. *They do not practice polygamy*!

In the ancient past some of the rajahs and high warrior casts did have many wives.

Polygamy is a punishable offence under the Indian penal code.

http://www.hinduwebsite.com/hinduism/h_polygamy.asp

Scroll down and read to the subheading *Polygamy in contemporary Indian society*


----------



## Axlegrease

It's not legal in Australia


----------



## daniella232

*help*

hi i am currently doing a major work for my hsc and as a primary research i would love to interview you would there be a possibility for me to contact you and do a quick interview??
everything will remain annonymous and it you would be of GREAT HELP to me.
i hope to hear from you soon 


brownydaddy0 said:


> My name is Azmin , am originally from Malaysia , but i am currently studying in Australia . I have a wife back in Malaysia
> 
> Under the muslims and Malaysia rule . You can practice polygamy .
> 
> I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .
> 
> Please help me with your comment .
> 
> Regards


----------



## Wanderer

If you get five posts up daniella, you should be able to PM someone by clicking on their name at the post and a box with options will appear.
Not sure whether it'll work with browndaddy or whether he will be able to respond until he has five posts.
Just be wary though as it is the internet after all.


----------



## Dr Undies

*Polygamy*

Short answer. No! Australia is NOT a Muslim country nor is it a polygamous society. You would need to go back to Malaysia where that is legal.



brownydaddy0 said:


> My name is Azmin , am originally from Malaysia , but i am currently studying in Australia . I have a wife back in Malaysia
> 
> Under the muslims and Malaysia rule . You can practice polygamy .
> 
> I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .
> 
> Please help me with your comment .
> 
> Regards


----------



## Aimhigh

Skydancer said:


> *Aimhigh*, not sure where you got that information about hindus. It is not correct. *They do not practice polygamy*!
> 
> In the ancient past some of the rajahs and high warrior casts did have many wives.
> 
> Polygamy is a punishable offence under the Indian penal code.
> 
> http://www.hinduwebsite.com/hinduism/h_polygamy.asp
> 
> Scroll down and read to the subheading *Polygamy in contemporary Indian society*


Well, I have a friend who is Hindu but he's not from India. He's an Israeli and he has 2 wives. I'm not sure how the jurisdiction of Hindu laws apply though.


----------



## Benjamin

brownydaddy0 said:


> My name is Azmin , am originally from Malaysia , but i am currently studying in Australia . I have a wife back in Malaysia
> 
> Under the muslims and Malaysia rule . You can practice polygamy .
> 
> I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .
> 
> Please help me with your comment .
> 
> Regards


Of cause NOT!! Australia is not a Muslim country and it's not legal in Australia. You could go back to your country then married that woman you loved


----------



## Benjamin

Aimhigh said:


> Well, I have a friend who is Hindu but he's not from India. He's an Israeli and he has 2 wives. I'm not sure how the jurisdiction of Hindu laws apply though.


Hope my question isn't rude to you, In my thought, all the Israeli believe in Judaism, so your friend is a Hindu, that's really surprising


----------



## heather25098

well would be ethically right to merry another woman when you have a wife back in your country?


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes it's illegal in Australia...

but this thread is very interesting though, specially how can you handle so many?


----------



## omega

brownydaddy0 said:


> My name is Azmin , am originally from Malaysia , but i am currently studying in Australia . I have a wife back in Malaysia
> 
> Under the muslims and Malaysia rule . You can practice polygamy .
> 
> I found someone here that i love and i have talked to my wife in Malaysia , she gave me a permission to marry the person . But my questions is , would Australia government approve or allow me to marry this person .
> 
> Please help me with your comment .
> 
> Regards


There are always two paths to the mount. Since polygamy is not legal in Australia, take your new bride the Malaysia, get married there and on your return keep it to yourself.


----------

